# A propos des montres Yonger & Bresson



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais savoir un peu plus sur les montres Yonger & Bresson, surtout le movement.

J'ai vu des montres Y&B en vente sur Internet pour environ 299E, c'est une très bonne affaire comme ces montres ont un indicateur de réserve de marche et une complication phase de Lune.

Par exemple celle-ci










Merci.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour LVT,

Bonne(s) expérience(s) pour moi avec Yonger & Bresson |>

Marque Française, basée à Morteau, dans le Doubs.

La conception, l'assemblage et la finition sont réalisés en France, les pièces du mouvement maison sont asiatiques (à ce tarif-là, pas de miracle). Du TISSOT à la française, quoi ;-)

Dans ma collection, pour le moment, deux "*DIDEROT*"

8316 (mode 24h jour/nuit + indicateur réserve de marche)









Davantage de photos :

Yonger & Bresson 8316 ("Diderot" line)

8311









Revue :
Yonger & bresson - YBH 8311K

Photos :
YONGER & BRESSON - Diderot

et une "*DUMAS*" (8327)









Revue :
Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" - YBH8327

Photos :
Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" - YBH8327

Et même un vieux chrono à quartz à module SEIKO :-d









https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-vd54-chronograph-525886.html


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

@Reno

Merci beaucoup pour les liens et photos, ça renforce mon envie d'avoir un Y&B dans ma (très) petite collection de montres |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

lvt said:


> @Reno
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour les liens et photos, ça renforce mon envie d'avoir un Y&B dans ma (très) petite collection de montres |>


De rien lvt 

Un modèle en vue (de la nouvelle collection, j'imagine ? :think: )

Je ne sais pas si je vais franchir le pas dans l'immédiat, dans la mesure où le seul qui m'intéresse est le modèle _Chenonceau_










YBH 8342-02 M - Yonger et Bresson, montres automatiques, boutique officielle

l'autre aurait été la _Monfort_,










YBH 8336-10 - Yonger et Bresson, montres automatiques, boutique officielle

mais elle est trop proche de la _Dumas_ que j'ai déjà, du coup&#8230;


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Cell-ci est ma Y&B préférée, à moins que je trouve quelque chose plus intéressante...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

lvt said:


> Cell-ci est ma Y&B préférée, à moins que je trouve quelque chose plus intéressante...


Ah, la Versailles. Un choix judicieux&#8230; j'aime assez la version cadran bleu. Mais j'ai déjà trop de montres "habillées" dans la collection&#8230;

Bon choix :-!


----------

